# How does one live with no money?



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm most likely going to live the majority of my life with no money.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

"How does one live with no money"

You don't, everything costs money, how will you get food?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> "How does one live with no money"
> 
> You don't, everything costs money, how will you get food?


If I don't live without money I will die without money. Dumpster diving.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> If I don't live without money I will die without money. Dumpster diving.


Do you plan on being homeless too? Why would you want this kind of life?


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Dumpster dive. Rob a bank, steal a car, steal a boat. Live on that stolen car/stolen boat. Get a tent, and live on a tent by a beach. Find a house that isn't being lived in, use it (be a squatter). Collect the furniture that people throw out on the street. Collect wild berries, edible roots. Live in a treehouse in the woods. Re-use everything. Shop-lift (Don't get caught). Stand outside of a store in a santa outfit during christmas time, ringing a bell, and pretend you're collecting donations for charity (keep the money as charity to yourself). Trade/barter with people. Cook food over a trashcan fire. Collect edible seaweed off a beach and eat it. Take showers in public restrooms/public beach showers. Grow your own tomatoes. Hunt for your own food. Find stray cats and sell them on craigslist. Find abandoned furniture and sell it on craigslist. But seriously- dumpster dive. Find your local group of freegans and go Dumpster Diving at a Trader Joe's. 

You can always check yourself into a mental institution, and pretend to be incapable of taking care of yourself and get checked in. 

Survival Guide to Homelessness
Pole Shift Survival Information

Find free stuff on https://www.freecycle.org/ 
Dumpster diving etiquette: How to Live Freegan and Die Old


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Do you plan on being homeless too? Why would you want this kind of life?


Well yeah, you can't have a home with no money. It isn't a choice, I don't want this kind of life.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Well yeah, you can't have a home with no money. It isn't a choice, I don't want this kind of life.


Why can't you have money / a job?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

You're 20. You still don't even know who you are. You're not gonna end up homeless. Just get a job like a normal person and get an affordable apartment. There are ways of living without money but they are tedious and most will bring unhappiness due to how time consuming they are.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

spylass said:


> Dumpster dive. Rob a bank, steal a car, steal a boat. Live on that stolen car/stolen boat. Get a tent, and live on a tent by a beach. Find a house that isn't being lived in, use it (be a squatter). Collect the furniture that people throw out on the street. Collect wild berries, edible roots. Live in a treehouse in the woods. Re-use everything. Shop-lift (Don't get caught). Stand outside of a store in a santa outfit during christmas time, ringing a bell, and pretend you're collecting donations for charity (keep the money as charity to yourself). Trade/barter with people. Cook food over a trashcan fire. Collect edible seaweed off a beach and eat it. Take showers in public restrooms/public beach showers. Grow your own tomatoes. Hunt for your own food. Find stray cats and sell them on craigslist. Find abandoned furniture and sell it on craigslist. But seriously- dumpster dive. Find your local group of freegans and go Dumpster Diving at a Trader Joe's.
> 
> You can always check yourself into a mental institution, and pretend to be incapable of taking care of yourself and get checked in.
> 
> ...



You are giving him terrible advice. What kind of person advises others to do things which could land them in jail?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I know people who manage to travel the world on next to nothing. It is possible to do. It just depends on what you're willing to go without.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Stampede said:


> I'm most likely going to live the majority of my life with no money.


you can trade stuff for other stuff like people did before they came up to trade everything for gold and eventually for paper(money)


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> You are giving him terrible advice. What kind of person advises others to do things which could land them in jail?


Dude, be a rebel once in a while


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Chest said:


> Dude, be a rebel once in a while


Idk man. When I one day manage to afford a car, I like the idea, at least, of people obeying the law where they don't steal cars. You feel me. Be a rebel but hurting other people ain't cool

The irony is that it is even more expensive to be homeless. What a system we live in.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

kittenmogu said:


> Idk man. When I one day manage to afford a car, I like the idea, at least, of people obeying the law where they don't steal cars. You feel me. Be a rebel but hurting other people ain't cool
> 
> The irony is that it is even more expensive to be homeless. What a system we live in.


I'm just kidding:tongue:


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> You are giving him terrible advice. What kind of person advises others to do things which could land them in jail?


Hey I didn't tell anyone they _should_ to do that. The question was: How does one live with no money? These are some ideas. 
The choice is ultimately up to you. 

*
Also, I forgot to mention you can use couchsurfing.org to find couches to crash on for free. *


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

If you want to live in a cave and forage for food you can follow this guy's example: Moneyless World - Free World - Priceless World


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Find someone of your preferred gender who makes more money than you and is a monogamous type of person (INTPs are usually good for this). Preferably someone you like. Find out what they want out of a partner and give it to them so they fall in love with you. Then move in with them.

At least, that's what worked for me! (I'm only halfway kidding.)



spylass said:


> You can always check yourself into a mental institution, and pretend to be incapable of taking care of yourself and get checked in.


My super classy dad is doing this right now because he's semi-homeless after blowing $300K on strippers in less than three years.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Why can't you have money / a job?


High school dropout, never had a job, possible Asperger's.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> You're 20. You still don't even know who you are. You're not gonna end up homeless. Just get a job like a normal person and get an affordable apartment. There are ways of living without money but they are tedious and most will bring unhappiness due to how time consuming they are.


I don't like using age as a measure of maturity. Most people who I've been close with in my life are 30+ years older than me, and they're mostly children. It isn't about how long you've been here, it's about how you've spent your time. If it were as simple as "just getting a job like a normal person" I'd have done that already.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Find someone of your preferred gender who makes more money than you and is a monogamous type of person (INTPs are usually good for this). Preferably someone you like. Find out what they want out of a partner and give it to them so they fall in love with you. Then move in with them.
> 
> At least, that's what worked for me! (I'm only halfway kidding.)


 @spylass, my body is ready.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Well, I was diagnosed with it. I do really want a job. The good about me is not marketable. I would still have to lie about "likeability" in the end, no matter what. I am willing to work to get one, as long as it doesn't involve interacting with other people. People giving me a job would be nice, people researching for me would be nice, a step by step plan would be nice. That's kind of the purpose of me asking this question on a forum. I've shot them down because of x, y, & z because x, y & z make sense. I will not have fun with the life I have not chosen. I seem to never get along with FJs.


Every job requires social interaction even if it's minimum you need to compromise and since the good about you is not marketable you need to rely on your qualifications which you would need to get. How about being a janitor or street cleaner?

No one is forcing you not to work, you're choosing that. You're just full of excuses. You're not doing anything for your own betterment, your actions do not match with your words, you want a job but you're not willing to work for it. You're sitting in front of your computer on some forum instead of helping yourself.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Every job requires social interaction even if it's minimum you need to compromise and since the good about you is not marketable you need to rely on your qualifications which you would need to get. How about being a janitor or street cleaner?
> 
> No one is forcing you not to work, you're choosing that. You're just full of excuses. You're not doing anything for your own betterment, your actions do not match with your words, you want a job but you're not willing to work for it. You're sitting in front of your computer on some forum instead of helping yourself.


I'd gladly take a job as a janitor or a street cleaner.

I'm not choosing that. If I could choose to go out and work a job right now, I would do it. I'm not willing to do the things that come before that. I should be able to go the government, request a job, and be given a job. I hate this dog eat dog, free for all system. Sitting in front of a computer on forums is what I do. I should delete this thread, I'm sick of these accusatory bootstrap people.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Get it out of your head that people "give" you a job. You are providing value to their business and you need to provide more value than you cost. With Aspbergers, you tend to get obsessive sort of interests. Some of these interests are very intellectually deep and, if channeled correctly, can be used to provide great value to an employer. What are some of your current obsessive-sort of interests?


Personal fitness, psychology.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> I'd gladly take a job as a janitor or a street cleaner.


Why don't you then?




> I'm not choosing that. If I could choose to go out and work a job right now, I would do it. I'm not willing to do the things that come before that. I should be able to go the government, request a job, and be given a job. I hate this dog eat dog, free for all system. Sitting in front of a computer on forums is what I do. I should delete this thread, I'm sick of these accusatory bootstrap people.


Yes you are, you're choosing the easy road, nothing worth having comes easy, you say you would go out and get a job but you are not willing to do what's necessary for the job which just doesn't work that way,_ you'd rather not do anything and that's the easy road._ Stop with the victim mentality, you don't deserve a job just because you think you deserve it, if you have nothing to give you won't be hired even IF the government assigned jobs, you need to do things for yourself. That's how the world is, eat or be eaten. Your problem is you're lazy & no one is going to take you under their wing and hold your hand.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Personal fitness, psychology.


I think, when it comes to limited social interaction, personal fitness might be the way to go. Have you tried seeing if any health clubs are looking for a night shift person or a person to work during non-peak hours where there are less people there? How about looking at companies that supply fitness products and seeing if you can do something there? Also, start blogging about it or creating personal fitness plans for people online.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Off someone else's money.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Why don't you then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because no one will hire me.

If that's how the world works, then I've got no interest in the world. I've been given this tough love "You're just lazy!" crap my entire life. It doesn't work. I've got no interest in it. My problem isn't that I'm lazy. If that's your opinion then I don't respect your opinion. I'm not asking someone to hold my hand, I'm asking someone to give me work then pay me for it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> I think, when it comes to limited social interaction, personal fitness might be the way to go. Have you tried seeing if any health clubs are looking for a night shift person or a person to work during non-peak hours where there are less people there? How about looking at companies that supply fitness products and seeing if you can do something there? Also, start blogging about it or creating personal fitness plans for people online.


No, but I'd gladly work that job, if they'll hire me. I'll look into it, but I doubt I can get hired there if I can't get hired at McDonald's.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Because no one will hire me.


Because you need qualifications, which you don't want to acquire, the problem here is your attitude.



> If that's how the world works, then I've got no interest in the world. I've been given this tough love "You're just lazy!" crap my entire life. It doesn't work. I've got no interest in it. My problem isn't that I'm lazy. If that's your opinion then I don't respect your opinion. I'm not asking someone to hold my hand, I'm asking someone to give me work then pay me for it.


That's not how things work, just because you ask for something doesn't mean you will get it, you need to work for things like that, you're not a child. No one will hire you just because you think they're supposed to, they hire people who OFFER something and who are willing to work and who are qualified to work and don't have excuses of I don't want to do that because I don't like to. People who really NEED jobs will try and find one regardless of what they have to do to make ends meet. You will not be given things on a silver platter.

Why don't you just hire yourself, create a job fit for you, under your rules and regulations and start your own business.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Because you need qualifications, which you don't want to acquire, the problem here is your attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things work, just because you ask for something doesn't mean you will get it, you need to work for things like that, you're not a child. No one will hire you just because you think they're supposed to, they hire people who OFFER something and who are willing to work and who are qualified to work and don't have excuses of I don't want to do that because I don't like to. People who really NEED jobs will try and find one regardless of what they have to do to make ends meet. You will not be given things on a silver platter.


I've addressed all of these points, I'm through with this argument. I won't be responding to this thread anymore, you people are making me want to kill myself. Thank you to the folks who actually answered the question, and didn't go off on an accusatory rampage.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Stampede said:


> I've addressed all of these points, I'm through with this argument. I won't be responding to this thread anymore, you people are making me want to kill myself. Thank you to the folks who actually answered the question, and didn't go off on an accusatory rampage.


What I've been saying may come off as harsh, but if you yourself say you're not good at anything and aren't willing to do anything about it, how can you expect to get a job? 

Whatever, you just want people to baby you and give you the things you don't deserve and have not worked for.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Thread closed, OP's request.


----------

